

Gizmodo: Psystar's a Hoax - sdurkin
http://gizmodo.com/380488/psystar-exposed-looks-like-a-hoax

======
mechanical_fish
Wow, further evidence that the most important tech book I ever read was
Maurer's _The Big Con_ :

[http://www.amazon.com/Big-Con-Story-Confidence-
Man/dp/038549...](http://www.amazon.com/Big-Con-Story-Confidence-
Man/dp/0385495382)

I keep waiting for an enterprising Nigerian journalist to write the
419-scammer version of this book.

------
TrevorJ
But...but...darn.

